# The Life of Henny



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

*March 11, 2013*

So this weekend my friend and I went to the Houston Rodeo!! It's the largest rodeo in the country and it was my second home for 4 years when I was in FFA showing my livestock projects. We went just to go shopping and eat food. 

We ate:
Pizza
Gator(I LOVE IT SO MUCH)
Fried Cookie dough
Fried Brownie

It was crazy crowded, I guess because of Spring Break. I have honestly never seen it that crowded before. I wanted to punch quite a few people. :lol: All I bought was a new purse, a new wallet(mine was literally ripping apart), and a sign for Heenie Weenie.  Said sign is hanging up in my room cause it is just too cute to hang in a dusty barn. I think I'll order another one from Custom Stall Signs on FB for his stall sign at the barn. The guy at the booth asked me, "Is this for you or for a business?" "Oh, it's for my horse" "...Oh" LOL. Guess he doesn't get those that often. When I went to go pick the sign up he told me he hoped my horse enjoyed the sign haha. 










We took the park & ride bus there and back. On the way back, our driver had no idea where she was going. After asking us which exit to take, we were nearly launched out of our seats a few times from her hitting the brakes. Then, when we got back, she missed the road to turn down to get back to the station. So instead of making a U-turn at the nearest overpass, she BACKS UP ON THE HIGHWAY. We all sat there with a deer in the headlights look and thanked baby Jesus when we got off the bus. 

On another note, we took Henny for a walk yesterday. When he was gelded, I walked him down the strip of land that runs between the pasture and the large drainage ditch on the right. The grass is GREEN and lush. Henny pigged out on it for a minute or two before we went on to finish our walk. He'd gorge himself on the grass if he had his way. 









(This picture isn't edited. The grass really is that green. Gotta love Texas  )

Annnd we took a million random pictures when we got back after he finished his dinner. He munched away on his hay while we acted like idiots bahaha. 









About to go out in his paddock and eat









Getting Henny hugs









Acting like idiots. Henny wanted no part in our shenanigans. 



Just a random thought. So far, I've caught 3 different families coming up to pet/feed Henny since his paddock is right next to the drive way. I don't really mind it as long as they don't overload him with treats. I've seen kids running up to him behind the fence and he never so much as flinches. A couple boys were disappointed that he wouldn't take their apples. He doesn't like them, but he loves his apple flavored Likit treat bar. He's a special horse, that's for sure. Henny loves the attention and the kids love it too. I would just be worried about them feeding him too many treats or him choking on them. Maybe I should put a sign up? I dunno, just something to think about.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse jernals*

hiya kayella many thanks for shareing your gernal of henny.
he seems a great horse and i enjoyed reading your updates on him may i wish him well on his acupunture and i can see how much you love him indeed.
henny and kayella many thanks and henny get well soon.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm just going to throw in a couple pictures of our pony Bubba.  He's a 16~ year old Welsh pony who we rescued almost a decade ago. He's still a skittish little thing, so he's living out his life as a lazy pasture puff.


















The mares there ate his hair >8(

Annnd in the life of Henny, he gets to wear his fly mask for the first time. His eyes are apparently very sensitive to the flies as he came in with red weepy eyes today. Sooo he gets his fancy fly mask on overnight for the first time! 









Nomnom









Chunky









His mane doesn't want to stay on one side. :/









Dat booty

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

He's such a cute little guy. I'm glad you are starting his journal! Henny will be a fun journal for me to follow. Love watching Henny grow! Oh, I happen to have the same pink jacket as you, haha!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha thank you! I love showing him off, so now I have a thread where all I do is show him off.  It is a great jacket.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Welp, I've got Heenie Weenie scheduled for another vet visit tomorrow at 3:30. A week early on his acupuncture, but I'm also taking him in because of his feet. Been stressing over that for the past 3 months. The farrier has trimmed him 4 times the past 3 months. You'd think his feet would be getting better but I feel like they're getting worse. So we'll see what the vet says tomorrow.

He's been off on his left hind(I thiiink, might be his right) since last Tuesday. He was trimmed last Saturday so I wasn't sure if it was delayed soreness or something. It's not a severe limp, seriously barely noticeable, but I'm taking all precautions. Didn't have a ride last weekend since our truck is dead, so I'm rushing him in tomorrow as my vet will be out this weekend. Thank god my dad is getting enough income tax back to FIX HIS TRUCK ENGINE. :happydance: :happydance: Seriously one less thing I need to worry about when I need to haul Henny somewhere. 

Aaaanyways, here's a little video I took last Thursday of how Henny's walking. Not the best video, but I think you can see what I'm seeing. Excuse the barn cat. She and Henny have a secret love relationship going on I think. I caught her walking around under him a couple days ago and he didn't even flick an ear. He seriously loves her. Always has to tilt his head to check her out. 

(Click on the pictuuure to watch!)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

More pictures! I got my package in from HorseLoverz. Just in time cause I'll be using some of it tomorrow!









His new hair-do? Kinda looks like he's going through his angsty teenager phase. "Gawsh mom, you just wouldn't understand how deep my soul is!!"









His new head bumper! It. Fits. PERFECTLY. Seriously, I love it. It even makes him look like a football player hehe. And also, he looks suave in his leather halter. 









He also got a hat. Not as cute as his head bumper, but his pouty face makes up for it bahaha.









Kinda sorta conformation shot? Not the correct angle and he's not completely squared up, but omg he's proportional again!! No longer will I have to stuff him in a closet and hide him from public. He seriously looks niiice right now. <3









I sprayed from diluted conditioner in his mane and tail. I tied up his mane while it dried a bit so his neck would stay dry. 









He's resting his left leg, but look at that muscley butt! I love it. 









And one last one. I swear he looks like Yoda with his fly mask on. :lol:


I'll update again tomorrow after his vet visit. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So Henny did great today at the vet's!  We had an oopsies leaving Henny's. We didn't secure the trailer and it popped off in the parking lot. Thank God for chains and thank God for Henny not freaking out. We got him out, the trailer on correctly, and him back in without any hesitations in a matter of five minutes. So sorry Henny, but I am so proud of my Heenie Weenie for not freaking out and not being scared to get back in. And I am so glad it happened there and not on the road. Phew. Anyways, pictures!









Getting secured in the stocks









"Itch a little to the leeeeft. Right there!"









Being fawned over as usual









Needles in his butt arrowwww









Getting some points on his legs with the hand gun









Just listing a little lazily to the left 









The acupuncture really relaxes him, obviously bahaha. He yawned for five minutes straight. 









Sleepy pony. I took full playing abilities with his droopy lip :twisted:









One of the needles where his neck ties into his shoulder. He has bent this needle all 3 sessions we've done, which means he really needed it. 









Suckering the doc into giving him a(few) treat hahaha

Continued in next post!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

"Watchu lookin' at?"









Using the hoof testers on his feetsies. Luckily he didn't respond.









Derping it up mid headshake









Rubbing his itchy head on me. Yes, I know, I am such a bad person for letting him do that. He's so itchy with the flies and shedding right now so anything is a scratching post to him.









Lookin' cute(me not so much bahaha)









Henny talking to the doctor.  "Yes, this is a treat. They're in the jar shaped like a horse, Henny." I swear he knows how to sucker anyone into giving him a treat. 









Getting kisses from the vet <3









Modeling his nifty head bumper. The staff there almost died of cuteness from him wearing it lol









Henny: "Yes, I'd like to sign up for Treats Unlimited"









Henny meeting one of the dogs. Henny didn't much appreciate the dog licking his nose LOL









And this poor girl was there when we got there. What hasn't she gone through? She was obviously starved. She ended up breaking out of her pasture and getting hit by a car. Then as she was lying there after getting hit, she was attacked by dogs. When her owner didn't seek medical care, she was confiscated and a rescue took her here. Then she ended up going into labor and having her premature fetus delivered. Poor, poor girl. They say she is doing awesome now though. I just wanted to give her the biggest cuddles. 

That's all for now!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Another quick update before I go to my friend's house! Not much, though.

I got Henny started on a hoof supplement. I believe it's my vet's personal formula as it's called "Dr. J's Hoof Magic." Said Hoof Magic runs $45 a month. :shock: -sigh- Whatever it takes to make Heenie Weenie comfortable. This stuff smells AMAZING. Like a spice rack at your grandma's house. Since it smelled so good, I decided to taste it. And it was absolutely.... DISGUSTING. God it tasted horrible. I had to steal a crumb of his apple likit to get the taste out of my mouth. Bleh. Henny has no objections to it, though. A plus when your horse isa vacuum cleaner. 


















He looks like an alien haha









"Ohhh, wut's dis?"









"Nomnom"









He's always done the splits to graze. It's adorable.









"I AM NOT PLEASED >8(" I got him a shamrock headband to celebrate St. Patrick's Day. Don't think he liked it. 









"And I said, cats are pets for poor people!!"









Sagua is not amused by the cat joke









And a picture of my dog Sam.  He's a pointer and loves going after the small critters. He likes Henny but Henny could care less about him LOL.

Annnd that's all for now!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So I'll be posting pictures later tonight, just wanted to share a little tidbit for now.  

I ordered Henny some SmartPaks on top of his hoof supplement he's getting. The flies are already up and rearing their heads(con about living in coastal Texas) and Henny gets red, watery eyes. I've got his fly mask on to keep them away from his eyes. The old lady at the barn touted to me yesterday, "Oh, fly masks are bad for horses if you leave them on every day. The trainer told me it hurts their eyes." I couldn't help but respond, "Actually, it's good for their eyes. Especially if they have uveitis and the fly mask has UV protection." Her response was a roll of the eyes and "Oh I dunno, he's been raising horses for 60 years." Doesn't mean he's right. :wink: Anyways, I got organic garlic flakes to feed him. He's never been a picky eater so he should gobble these up no problem. We'll see if the garlic helps keep the flies away. I know it won't 100%, but it could mean dousing him in less chemicals. 

Garlic Flakes - Equine Respiratory Supplements from SmartPak Equine

Then I got him a coat supplement. He's always had soft fur, but he has dandruff in his mane. I got the Nu-Image supplement to help him out. Plus, it has biotin in it, so even more help with his feet! We'll see how this supplement turns out as well. Last summer, his buckskin spots shone gold in the light. The hairs had a metallic/bronze sheen to them and it was absolutely gorgeous. Plus, I'm hoping it may bring out some dapples. He's eating very healthy, so let's hope so! The only thing prettier than a buckskin paint is a dappled buckskin paint. 

Nu-Image - Horse Skin & Coat Supplements from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, started laughing when I read that you tasted his suppliment. That sounds so much like what I would do. I think I've tasted each of my horse's feeds at least once to 'check' for molasses. Let me tell you...they may call Equine Junior 'highly palatable' but those animals must have broken palates. That stuff is horrifyingly gritty and gross.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol I've tasted a lot of the feed and supplements to see how they taste. You know, "Don't feed your horse something you wouldn't eat" but geez that supplement tasted disgusting. No wonder some horses are "picky eaters." Some stuff is just down right nasty! I do find myself stealing a lick or two off his salt lick :wink: So unhygienic I know, but I come into contact with much dirtier things just walking through his paddock LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haven't updated in a few days. Shame on me!

Henny got his feet trimmed today. Three weeks since his last trim and the farrier still can't believe how quick his feet grow. He loved the progress Henny has been making, though, especially with his head carriage. He also said that he didn't see any need for Henny to be on a hoof supplement as he didn't think his feet were soft. Who knooows, I have no problem spending the extra money as a "just in case." I've already bought a month supply anyways so it won't hurt to feed it to him for now. Annnyways, on to pics!









Henny was very well-behaved for his trim so I took him for a walk afterwards 


On said walk, while it was very windy mind you, he had no problem walking past the "scary" billowing tarp or a piece of tin on the ground, but apparently a small tree was so utterly terrifying that he bolted a bit. He just launched past me and actually yielded his hindquarters to me on his own. Such a silly boy. And back to the barn we went. 









<3 his droopy lip. "Are you climbing through the fence?"









"You need help climbing through the fence?"









Henny's girlfriend sauntering up









Pondering deep, deep thoughts about food. With some Fabio hair action definitely going on. :wink:









"Hey babygurl, how you doin'?"









"Oh! I, uh. . . was just, y'know, being polite"









"You like this color on me? I bet you do"









Fuzzy wuzzy

Meanwhile, back in his paddock!









"Any feed left in here?"









"That tasted NASTY"









Sign numero uno









Sign numero dos









Nomming on his afternoon snack 

And that's all for now!! I'm supposed to be getting a few packages in next week, so I'll be updating with pics and details. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Henny! NOM NOM NOM! <3


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny <3 Long time no see, Jinx! How've you been?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Henny <3 Long time no see, Jinx! How've you been?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good! 

Oh my god, the picture of Henny with the shamrock headband is to die for! Hehehe. Aww. <3


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I tasted that Hoffman's Minerals, YUKKY! Bitter, salty flavor, horses don't seem to mind it.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Jinx 

LOL Karen! I remember when you told me to try the horse treats. I about gagged they were so nasty. :lol: The horses loved them, though!!

I got my SleekEZ in and my SmartPak supplements  Totally forgot the SleekEZ at home, though. :/ Buuut I was able to try out Henny's new supplements tonight. 









SmartPak sent me a free drawer to keep all my supps in, how nice!  They send enough packs for a 28 day supply and I believe they automatically charge your card each month the same day and ship the new supps out to you. 









They even have Henny's name on them! That will be really convenient if I ever put Bubba on any supplements, which I probably will. 









Showing the skin/coat supp on top and the garlic flakes on bottom









His feed soaking with all the supplements added. He did NOT like the garlic flakes. I tried letting him taste a flake before I put it in the feed and he didn't like it then. After soaking they were more squishy but I still wasn't convinced. I watched him eat for a bit and he was shaking his head and rubbing his nose on the edge of his feed tub. :lol: He had no problem finishing all his feed though, little piggy. It will take him a while to get used to them, I suppose.









And a horrible blurry picture of Henny. <3 Someone wanted to be naughty and impatient at dinner time, so I backed him all the way from the barn to his paddock, about 150 feet. :twisted: He needs a reminder every once in a while that attitude at feed time is not okay. 

That's all for now! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Soooo I remembered my SleekEZ today AND got my Chick's package in!  Yay for trying out a bunch of new stuffs.

Before Karen asks, I did try Henny's new supplements. His Nu-Image tasted like nothing, so that was good. His garlic flakes are VERY strong so I guess that's why he doesn't really like them. He shook his head again last night and rubbed his nose on his feed tub again, but he'll get used to it soon enough. On to pictures!









Braided his hair all pretty so it wouldn't be in the way when I used the SleekEZ









Sagua admiring Henny's nifty hair-do









The SleekEZ. It literally is just a hacksaw blade glued into a piece of wood. Took this pic post-groom, so the dirt is not included if you buy it. Although I will gladly send it to you. :wink:


(Click on thiiis) The SleekEZ worked great! I love it 









Post-grooming. You can see where he's really shed out on his neck and shoulder and how it's a more tan color compared to his lower belly. Looks like he's not shedding out light like I had hoped. ):









It's a Winter Fuzzyland in Texas :lol:









My new awesome curry. Tried it out on him after brushing him and it seemed to do a pretty good job.









Back of said curry. I guess they're only made for your right hand? I'm technically left handed as that's what I write with, but I do all sports and everything else right handed. I'm weird like that bahaha


(Click again!) A little short video showing Mr. Piggy doing what he does best. I love the giant bite he takes at the end. Luckily for me when he got nosey he didn't get my camera dirty. 









I can't say the same for his new fly mask, though. I like the material and design, but it's too big for him right now. So he gets to keep his tan mask and Bubba will get the black one until Henny is big enough for the black one. Silly Henny decided to be scared of the new fly mask so I had to do a little desensitizing session just so I could get the mask on him.









He's butthigh right now but not THAT butthigh. He's standing on a decline/incline/somethingcline. :lol:

Welp, that's all for today! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's just a little sneak peek of what I did today.  BUBBA'S HOME. Him and Henny hit it off great from the very start and were happily munching away on hay whenever we left. I love my ponies <3 It's a little difficult to see Bubba, but he's the little brown pony on the right. I've posted a couple pics on here before I think. I'll post a new thread tomorrow with much better pictures!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So it absolutely poured on us last night. The sky pretty much opened up and dumped everything. So I was expecting some very muddy ponies. 









They aren't that dirty! They are really adjusting well together and I couldn't be happier. They are best buddies now. 









I tried taking a picture of Henny and Bubba decided to get in the way. Escuse Bubba's eyes. The flies have really been bothering him the past few days and he won't keep his fly mask on. :evil:









Henny stretching and Bubba looking obese. Notice the pipe laying on the floor? Either Tejano or Bubba broke that pipe from bickering over the fence. It had obviously been broken off before and was only held on by a small weld on one side, so it popped off very easily. 

014_zps04548460.mp4 Video by hennywhinny | Photobucket
Here's our little Houdini taking full advantage of the missing fencing. He literally strolls under it and comes and goes as he pleases. I'm sure Tejano was not very please about that. Our quick fix for tonight: Duct tape! Taped it to Hell and I tugged and tugged on it, that thing was not budging. Tomorrow or in the next few days we'll be putting JB Weld(Epoxy putty) on it for a more permanent solution. Anyone else love that Henny seems to walk right in front of my view of Bubba seemingly on purpose? :lol: Henny gets jealous.









Bubba finally trying on his rope halter! It's the same size as Henny's and it fits him very well. 









Henny is NOT this butthigh. :lol: He's standing on a slight slope.









BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY ROCKIN' EVERYWHERE. I think my ponies have some of the cutest butts hehe









Proof that he's not crazy butthigh!

That's all for tonight. Thanks for looking! I'm hoping it clears up tomorrow so I can get some decently lit pictures.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Henny's halter! It's so..so....NEON! *grabby hands* :lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha thanks, Wallaby! Henny's colors are lime green and electric blue. The green obviously looks awesome on him and just so happens to be my favorite color :wink: I got his halter from sunsethalters.com and it fits him great. He'll definitely be growing into that thing for AT LEAST another year.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Sunset halters!! Lacey's green halter is one of theirs too.  It's more of a forest-y green though. Fraternal halter twins! :lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha yaaaay! I love Henny's rope halter. It's soft and pliable but still great to train him in. Halter buddies 4 lyfe!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Soooo I think we'll be taking pictures with a professional photographer on the 14th with Mr. Heenie Weenie! Yay for birthday pictures! I'm getting pictures done as a celebration of his 1st/my 20th birthday. Yaaay! I even got a flashy noseband from Graham Equine on FB for him to wear for the pictures! There will be conchos put on the noseband that have the Hennessy logo on the, so excited about that.  You get one guess as to which one is Henny's bahaha.










I also totally forgot my SD card in my laptop last night so I couldn't use my camera. Which is cruddy because it was gorgeous and sunny today. So y'all will have to suffer with phone pictures!









Bubba getting nosy with the grooming supplies









My cuties 









Grazing ponies









Dem booties









Just walking around









Henny loves following me around the paddock









Nosy pony









VERY nosy pony :lol:









Following me around once again









And some after dinner hay  I put Henny's fly mask on after this pic. The flies are REALLY irritating their eyes, especially Bubba's. And notice I picked up all that poop? They both poop A LOT. I've gotten to the point of cleaning their paddock every day and taking out 4-5 buckets of poop. Luckily Bubba is a neat mister and tends to potty in the same areas. He's always done that for the ten years we've had him. Before, he'd actually excuse himself behind the stalls or under a bunch of trees so no one could see him. :lol: He's shy.

I'm planning on working both of them in the round pen tomorrow with some groundwork! And then afterwards I'll probably give them a bath, supposed to get in the 80's. So that's all for tonight! I'll be sure to post more tomorrow. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a BUNCH of pictures today! I sadly did not make it into the round pen today, but I did get some bathing done! It was a great day, in the 70-80's with a little wind and a lot of sun. 









Dat booooty









Bubba looking all studly. He was checking out a couple horses he hadn't seen before. 









Henny's reaction when I told him he'd be getting a bath. Isn't he getting great at his stink face? :lol:









All suds'd up! I used my new brush that has a sponge in the middle of the bristles. I looove it. 









You can kinda sorta see Henny's mapping here. He's got mapping EVERYWHERE and I adore it so.









All clean and looking VERY handsome 









Drying off afterwards. Henny looks just a bit derpy :lol:









"That's just, like, your opinion, maaan..." He looks like a hippy?









Wispy mane!


(CLICK)
And then I got a video of the boys being frisky afterwards! I love the fact that Henny now has someone to run around and play with. As does Bubba, he can afford to shed a few(A LOT) pounds.

Continued in the next post!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

And then I brushed out his dry ruffled fur and picked his feet. I was amazed and PROUD of this frog. LOOK AT IT. IT'S AMAZING! His feet are finally starting to look normal.









Also related to feet, this is how much his feet have grown since February. That much growth in almost 2 1/2 months. Did I mention his feet grow fast? They grow FAST. The farrier still can't believe it. 









Looking Fabio-esque. He has the prettiest hair. It's naturally a little wavy and is SO thick. 









Bubba standing under "his" tree. He really likes standing under it staring off into space/grazing. I'm guessing because it's the only shade in their entire paddock. And even that doesn't offer much.









"Get off my lawn, you whipper snapper!"
Henny looks like an old grandpa with no teeth here hehe









Elvis, maybe? He's even got the lip curl :lol:









Love how golden his coat looks in this picture. I was just chilling on the ground and if he wandered off too far, he'd come back and sniff all over my face. 









Nomnomnom









A little blurry, but this is what I mean by getting in my face LOL. Nosy pony.









Their paddock gate. Henny and Bubba both stand in front of it to chill, withstand the rain, and of course wait for me to bring their food.









After dinner hay 









I caught Bubba mid-headshake bahaha









And Henny's girlfriend Sagua likes to sit with me while I wait to be picked up. She keeps me company!

And that's all for today! Hope to have more tomorrow. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So on Sunday I took Bubba into the roundpen for some ground work and he did GREAT! At first he was a little skittish which is what I expected. By the end, about a 15-20 minute session, I had him lunging directions with a point of the finger and whoaing with a look at his rear end. I am so amazed at how quickly he caught on. It was awesome 

I also baked some treats on Sunday to spoil the ponies. I've tossed the idea around of selling my own treats online, I just need to come up with a good recipe. These treats were just made with bran, molasses, apple sauce, and peppermints. The boys seemed to love them, so that's good! Still feel like they're off, though. 









Said treat tonight. The peppermint melted in the baggie and stuck to the plastic :lol: I gave the treat to Henny after I grabbed him and fence tied him. As in, just threw the rope over the fence LOL. He was a good boy and stood there without trying to take off. 









"U gots moar treets?!"









"No Henny, no more treats."
"Watchu talkin' bout, Willis?!"









And another running braid. I seriously tried to do it as loose as possible, and this was the result. Think I'm just too good? :wink:









Kinda sorta confo shot. I have so many pictures of him yawning. He does it every single time I tie him. It's adorable.









Other side. His back isn't as long as it looks, I took the pictures from an odd angle with the cam low angled upward. Again, yawning.









Bubba looking suave~









I took this picture while I was walking and Henny was following me. I thought it came out too dark, but I think it came out perfectly. He looks like he has no teeth! :lol:









"Awww yisss, itch right derrr"









Dat pony booty!

Right now I'm gearing up and getting ready for the pictures on Sunday. I bought some of THE cutest jewelry to go with my dresses. Our truck is still out of commission, so I'm just going to walk him down the park that's down the street. There's a lake, a pagoda, and a bunch of nice trees to take pictures as backgrounds. I'm so excited!

And that's all for tonight. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I got Henny's noseband in!! :happydance: :happydance: It's super cute. It's a little different from what I ordered. I requested round conchos with no crystals, but I ended up getting these. Can't really complain though, they're adorable. I also didn't like the blue paint on Henny's name so I took it off with some acetone and filled it in with sharpie. :lol: Came out pretty good if you ask me! 









Before. Looove the conchos

It's been raining on and off all day today. Both the boys were jumpy and grumpy from the rain. Can't blame them, it's chilly outside. 









Side view. I got this leather YEARLING!! halter for only 15 bucks. I actually have the exact same halter already but I wanted to keep one intact as a trailer/fancy halter since I love it so much. His head is actually big enough to start wearing yearling halters. Yay!!









Front view of Mr. Grumps. You can see where I blacked the name. Looks much better than that baby blue paint.  And of course Bubba had to get in somehow haha. 

I pretty much drowned them in hay. Fed them about 30 pounds whenever I fed. Then, when we went to go pick up my mom from the airport an hour ago, I threw another 20~ pounds of hay to keep them going through the night. If it's not raining, it's misting so they don't really have a chance to dry off. Poor boys were shaking a little when I fed. Good thing there isn't really any breeze tonight. It's about 50 right now and supposed to get back up into the 70's-80's tomorrow so they'll warm up again tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I threw enough hay for them to bathe in it!

That's all for tonight. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haven't updated in a while! The photoshoot went great and I will go into detail about that later, but I just wanted to share this picture from the photoshoot real quick. Apparently when I was changing in the bathroom, my friends "helped" Henny get a drink of water from the fountain. :lol: I had no idea they did this so I just about died of cuteness when I saw it. Only my boy LOL.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been so bad about updating this lately LOL. Bad me! 

Anyways, I took the boys to a groundwork clinic this Saturday and they both did great! Henny's been there 3-4 times before and he just came along for the ride. This clinic was intended for Bubba. The last he loaded in a trailer was Hurricane Rita, which was in 2005! But after a couple times of stepping and and stepping back out, he walked right in! He did great at the clinic. Everyone ooh'ed and aww'ed over him whenever we got there cause he's apparently so dang purdy. 


Whenever we first got there. Bubba was concentrating on learning haha


Working his booty off


He has the prettiest extended trot <3


And the trainer laid him down! This was a neat thing to watch. Over the past few days I've noticed that Bubba is calmer and more willing of me approaching him, and him actually approaching me. It could just be my imagination, but I feel like laying him down helped him get over some of his trust issues. 

I had a migraine forming during the clinic and by the time we were loading the horses up, it turned into the worst migraine I ever had. I actually fell asleep in the truck on the way home and felt a little better by the time we got there. It was sprinkling when we pulled up and by the time I got the boys unloaded and out into their paddock, it was absolutely pouring. Then the thunder and lightning came. Then the hail. Then the flash floor. Needless to say I had to tote two drenched ponies into the barn out of the horrible weather. This was Bubba's second time in the barn and he did not cope well at first. He balked at the entrance then was very jittery when he finally leaped inside while I was putting Henny up. The hail hitting the tin roof was not helping AT ALL. But I was able to get the both of them in with some hay and water and settled for the night. 

The next day their paddock was still fairly wet but a little puddle never hurt anyone. :wink:







And the boys sharing their new hay bag. <3 I swear Henny wants to share EVERYTHING with Bubba. Too bad Bubba isn't so charitable all the time. :lol:

That's all for now. Thanks for looking!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, Karen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm pretty proud of these pics I'm gonna share with y'all. I feel like I'm getting better at photography every day! So watch out, it's gonna be a pic overload. :wink:









Pony booties









Bubba looking all sleek and shiny









Sagwa likes to come visit me in the paddock, meowing the whole way









It's all fun and games until a pony spots you









Asking me to be her bodyguard









Nomnom









And then Henny spots his secret lover









Tracking his target(I really wish he hadn't closed his eyes at right this second. It would have been such an amazing picture ): )









And Sagwa makes a clean getaway









I found a perfect dirt imprint from Henny's hoof <3


















Modeling with his hoof imprint haha









Best buddies being nosy

More pictures in the next post!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

My little bronc in training :wink: The roan on the right had not been out of his stall since I've been there(I know, horrible. I've been there since December). He was going absolutely nuts running and bucking everywhere. I'm sure he feels great now that he's gotten to stretch his legs. Henny and Bubba even joined in on the fun and ran around a bit before being the lawn mowers they are LOL.









My chunks <3









Again, Bubba is SO shiny. Henny's starting to get a shine on, but his isn't too noticeable due to his light color.









I swear he has the cutest booty









I sat down in the middle of their paddock, so of course they had to be nosy. Henny likes to come up and sniff all over my face and hair. Bubba politely stands a foot or so away and just calmly stares.









Sniffing my knee









"Whaaaat are you doing?"









Bubba walked off to go do his business(he's such a gentleman) so of course Henny had to follow him as usual









Henny wondering what "they" were going to do next :lol:









Come stand next to me again, of course.









I seriously love Henny's droopy lip









Pony feets









My favorite picture from today 


I think I'm going to let them out into the back pasture this Saturday. Bubba will act as Henny's bodyguard as Bubba doesn't take attitude from ANYONE. They'll have 8 acres to really stretch out on so I'm betting they'll have some fun. 

That's all for now! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So I haven't let them out in the back pasture, yet. We had a flash flood on Friday again and everything was crazy flooded. The boys got put up Thursday night(The thunderstorm started around midnight) and let out Friday night. Their paddock was almost completely under water, so we moved them to another paddock that's only a bit muddy in the front. And they'll be staying there permanently as the horse that was in there got moved to a different paddock! 

Their paddock is sandwiched between two others so they get some good socialization with two of the horses they'll be turned out with in the back. It also has a large tree on one side they can stand under for shade, whereas in the other paddock they only had one small tree that provided practically no shade. I think they loved their new paddock already. Doesn't hurt that there was a bunch of tall grass they've already done a good job of mowing down. :wink:

My friend Cynthia also came by to visit today. She was driving home from work and saw me cleaning out their paddock so decided to stop by. She just had to put down her horse she had for almost 30 years because he broke his leg. ): This after putting down her other horse, who she's had for just as long, a couple months ago. She enjoyed seeing the chunks and how spoiled they were. :lol: She was kind enough to leave me some treats! Needless to say the ponies love Aunt Cynthia. 









Bubba's just so photogenic!









Henny, not so much :lol:









Their new paddock









You can see the pathway under the tree. Perfect for shade or cover from rain!









Bubba, being the attention hog he is, walked away from his hay to come get in the way of me taking pictures. 









Again, still in the way. I can't get mad at him, though.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Long time no update!! Let's try and get everything sorted out through the past couple weeks. 

On the 18th I had the farrier out to trim the boys. They did great standing for him as usual! After they were done, I spoke with him and expressed interest in becoming a farrier. So, he loaded me up and off we went to his next client! There, I got to pull a shoe my very first time. He definitely makes it look easier than it actually is LOL. I had a lot of fun, though. 

After that, we went and got some hay. This hay is freaking GORGEOUS. The prettiest hay I've ever seen. It tested to be 17.5% protein! We were only able to get 40 bales as that was all he could spare at that point, but he has multiple fields and we'll be able to get more next time. The boys love their new hay and are quite happy.  

Whenever I fee the boys, they eat in the same paddock and usually finish around the same time. Bubba usually finishes his feed just before Henny can lick his bucket clean, so he goes over and "helps" him clean it bahaha


Henny trying to creep back up to his feed bucket


"Just...just one more bite"


And Bubba says no LOL


Eating is hard work, man


And the boys enjoying their new hay 

Continued in next post!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So last Saturday, on the 25th, I went working with the farrier again. This time we went to the vet clinic and looked at a couple horses that were getting radiographs done. The first horse was a 28 year old mare with DSLD. She'd only been diagnosed with the condition a year or so ago and her pasterns were actually in fairly good shape. You could definitely see how dropped they were in the radiographs, though. The second horse was actually a roan gelding that was at the barn we had went to last weekend. They thought he was off somewhere, so my farrier flexed him and I trotted him on. It was obvious he had something going on in his knee as he didn't even want to flex. Lo and behold, the radiographs revealed he had bone chips in his knee. We had to leave before I was able to find out what he decided to do about it, though.

At our next location, I go to pull and finish set 3 shoes on a gelding named Stevie. He was a nice boy that stood well, except on his back feet. He had some hock soreness so we had to give him breaks every once in a while. He kept falling asleep in the cross ties and jerking his head up. He was a cutie, though. Then we trimmed a 3 year old filly who had some great feet on her. They were so thick and had great concavity. Afterwards, we went to this local restaurant named Stomp's. Oh. My. God. They had the best burgers ever!!


On Saturday, I gave Mr. Heenie Weenie a bath. He really enjoyed it with the breeze and the sunshine.


Taking a bath is pretty exhausting, huh?


Drying off 


Enjoying some grass


All dry after dinner!


Ponies


Then on Sunday, I let the boys out into the back pasture for the first time. They did great and Bubba did an amazing job of protecting little Henny.  
All pics can be seen here!!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/let-boys-into-back-pasture-202426/


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

On Friday I let the boys into the back pasture again. This time they were the only ones out there as the others were already brought in so they really got to enjoy themselves. Especially Henny! He was running and bucking everywhere! He was so cute how he'd lazily lope then blast off and run as fast as he could like a freaking powerhouse. I'm glad he got to really stretch those legs of his.  


Pony booties


Nomming


My cutie


He's so grown up!! ):


Enjoying some grazing


You can see where he sweat on his butt from running around LOL


And Bubba got a new fly mask! This one doesn't have ears and so far he hasn't been able to get it off muahahah :twisted:

I also ghetto rigged their mineral tub in their paddock with some hay string. :lol: Do you know how difficult it is to tie something to the fence with two nosy ponies in your face? VERY difficult! But I finally got that hung on up on their fence and some himalayan rock salt put in for them to enjoy. 


Henny investigating my master tying job. 

And that's all for now!! I'll probably upload more tonight haha. I will most likely let the boys out into the back pasture again with the other horses.


----------

